# Mixing Wood Types



## tropheus (Aug 14, 2006)

I have only smoked 1 Salmon so far in my smoker.  Used hickory.  Turned out pretty good for my first time.  I will do some things differently next time, but over all, it wasn't bad, it was gone in about 1 hour.

What is the rule for mixing wood types?  Let say, use both Hickory and Mequite.  Does anyone do that?  Or should I be more of a purest and stay with one wood type at a time.  Suggestions and comments for combinations are appreciated, if that is an OK thing.  Like I said, all I have smoked so far is one salmon so I am still learning.  I am planning on doing some ribs this weekend.  I have hickory and mesquite that I can use, I am just wondering which one to use.

Thanks all!  I will get some pictures of my first rib try!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 14, 2006)

As far as mixing wood goes, it is a good thing.  However, I wouldn't mix hickory and mesquite as they are both rather strong and could overpower your food.  I routinely mix oak and hickory, oak and pecan, and have tried cherry, oak and pecan mixed.  Oak is a real good wood to mix lighter woods with.


----------



## scott in kc (Aug 15, 2006)

Rodger's advice on limited use of stronger woods is sound. It does also depend on the type of smoker you're using and the form of wood you're using. 

If you're using charcoal for heat and chunks or chips for wood, using some of both won't hurt anything as long as you use them in moderation. Too much of either hickory or mesquite can be overpowering. Using chunks or chips it's easier to control the amount of smoke than it is if you're burning sticks.

Try to find some sources for other woods as the can be so much more interesting than hickory.

Cherry on brisket is heaven.
Apple on chicken, apple and maple on a pork, everyone has their favorites. Find some other woods to experiment with and find your favorites.


----------

